# Really lazy Miniature poodle



## Lene

I'm just wondering if she may have hurt herself after her bad fall down the stairs earlier this month? Did you get her checked out by a vet?

Storm is very laid back at 11 months old, but he does enjoy his walks and play...


----------



## Karlojean

She was like that before the fall as well.Before I thought it might have been because she was still getting used to her new home, and maybe she didn't feel comfortable playing and going for walks yet. But we've had her for a couple of months now so I thought she would be settled in by now.


----------



## fjm

I think exercise can in part be a habit - if she was never walked in her previous home and was left all day, she may simply have got used to that kind of life. I'd try building her up over time by driving her to a point a little distance from home and walking her back, with lots of fun and treats on the way to convince her that being out with you is a Good Thing. But I think I would also have her thyroid checked, just in case - Dr Dodds research is showing that an under active thyroid can have an effect on behaviour long before many vets would pick up on it.


----------



## LEUllman

She sounds a lot like Beau, who is also four. Not every mini is a whirlwind of activity. Some are couch potatoes and homebodies -- and for that I am thankful ever day!


----------



## Countryboy

Tonka too! Eight years old and his favourite position is 'horizontal'. lol 

He'll 'play' with certain dogs at the park... for a while. But, with him, a little bit of exercise seems to go a long way. A long way toward putting him down for another nap.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy

My Fifi was like that. She lived to 14 years and 2 months. She preferred to stay home. 

Oreo, on the other hand, is a terror! He has two speeds...on and off. On is almost all the time...off is sleeping.


----------



## Caniche

Hmmm...maybe she prefers mental stimulation rather than physical stimulation? Kyjen makes treat puzzles and you can buy treat dispensing balls. Is she food motivated? Maybe learning new tricks and playing games indoors is more her thing than running or walking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karlojean

Thanks fjm, I know that before I adopted her she spent most of her life in a crate, so maybe she's not used to having toys and a yard to play in. 

Caniche, she is very food motivated so I bought her a kong but she just doesn't seem very interested in it. She's really smart and picks up new tricks quickly so I'll try some more mentally stimulating activities.

My last dog was a terrier so maybe i'm just used to having a more active dog. But I guess as long as she's happy and healthy I'll just let her sleep all she wants!


----------



## elaine amj

My mini is about 4 and rescued from a hoarder's house so had never been outdoors. He was a bit suspicious of walks when we got him and to this day is not a big fan of the leash. He's good as long as I make sure I do not pull on the leash.

After 3 months he still does not like walking with my kids and husband and will often sit instead as they pulled him a bit when we first got him.(Although he happily walks if they are pointed towards home). 

I wanted to take him on long hikes so I started conditioning him. Started with 10 min walks and built it up to 30 min walks. Now he can hike for 2 hrs easily. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy

Karlojean said:


> Thanks fjm, I know that before I adopted her she spent most of her life in a crate, so maybe she's not used to having toys and a yard to play in.


The other suggestion is certainly worth checking out. A simple TSH to test the function of the thyroid gland.

NOTHING will drain yr energy quicker, and with no other visible symptoms, that an under-active thyroid.


----------

